# AUD job offer



## Mikez77 (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey everybody
I am new to the forum and would like your opinion about a job offer as assistant professor in Engineering at the American University in Dubai.
I still did not get the format offer yet but they are warning me that the pay less than the government owned universities. Their offer includes on-campus housing , health insurance , two-way tickets, contribution to kids education. I wonder on the average how much is the average salary for an engineering assistant professor in Dubai?
Does 20,000-30,000 dirhams sound familiar ? I also heard that negotiating the salary in UAE is extremely important.


Thanks a lot
Mike


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Mikez77 said:


> Hey everybody
> I am new to the forum and would like your opinion about a job offer as assistant professor in Engineering at the American University in Dubai.
> I still did not get the format offer yet but they are warning me that the pay less than the government owned universities. Their offer includes on-campus housing , health insurance , two-way tickets, contribution to kids education. I wonder on the average how much is the average salary for an engineering assistant professor in Dubai?
> Does 20,000-30,000 dirhams sound familiar ? I also heard that negotiating the salary in UAE is extremely important.
> ...


Hi and welcome to the mad house!

What you need to check is the accommodation, where and what it is, how much the contribution is, cos fees are expensive, dunno how much the average is, but if you have (say) 2 kids, you're going to need the upper end of that package. Also try to ensure that the package is nearly all basic, not low + allowances cos of your end of service.

Have fun!


----------



## Mikez77 (Jun 15, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Hi and welcome to the mad house!
> 
> What you need to check is the accommodation, where and what it is, how much the contribution is, cos fees are expensive, dunno how much the average is, but if you have (say) 2 kids, you're going to need the upper end of that package. Also try to ensure that the package is nearly all basic, not low + allowances cos of your end of service.
> 
> Have fun!



Thanks a lot for your response. here are more details


They are offering $42500 per annum tax free and the teaching load is 4 courses per semester!!! 
they provide housing and contribution towards child education. 

If I chose to teach an intense summer course they will pay about $51000 per annum?

I think this is a big joke but I am interested to hear from you guys about what you think.



Thanks a bunch
Mike


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Mikez77 said:


> Thanks a lot for your response. here are more details
> 
> 
> They are offering $42500 per annum tax free and the teaching load is 4 courses per semester!!!
> ...


A big joke? Hmm, depends how you look at it I guess, $50+k Tax free is a great salary in UK (where I'm from) it corresponds to around £1000/week and I never knew any teachers that were on that.

Depends on what your priorities are, Dubai isn't just money you know....


----------



## Mikez77 (Jun 15, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> A big joke? Hmm, depends how you look at it I guess, $50+k Tax free is a great salary in UK (where I'm from) it corresponds to around £1000/week and I never knew any teachers that were on that.
> 
> Depends on what your priorities are, Dubai isn't just money you know....



Thanks a lot for writing to me. I have a Ph.D. in Engineering from the U.S. 
I was expecting a higher salary for their big teaching load.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Mikez77 said:


> Thanks a lot for writing to me. I have a Ph.D. in Engineering from the U.S.
> I was expecting a higher salary for their big teaching load.


Believe me, you have a Phd... so do loads of people here, and they'll take half what you want...

Don't move for the money, look inside yourself, what DO you want...


----------



## Mikez77 (Jun 15, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Believe me, you have a Phd... so do loads of people here, and they'll take half what you want...
> 
> Don't move for the money, look inside yourself, what DO you want...


I do not wanna move to Dubai unless I am financially convinced. Things are very tight here in the US and I am getting impatient. Working in Dubai is my end scientifically speaking. This job is not really for an assistant professor , it is for a teacher who doesn't mind being a teacher (as opposed to a teacher + researcher) for the rest of his life. Besides , if I decided I don't like the job who will be willing to hire me when all I 've got is just teaching experience.


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

sounds like you better stay where you are then


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Is this us dollars for a year? If it is us for a year, I would say they are joking!

A teacher that works at what is equivalent to we call elementary or junior high makes that here in the UAE. You prob wont be in demand once you go back until you get back into research or get a 'real' job getting on the job training for the new technology, so you have to take that into consideration. 

Then does your wife work? Many a bored wife here. It is so true that there are many people with ph's who are willing to work for a great deal less. There are many degreed people who will work for what is minimum wage at home as well. Is your wife degree level and willing to do that? And the odd job here and there are taken by others who are willing to work for much much much less for a months pay then what is minimum wage in the states for a week. 

I would not come here unless you make as much as you could make back home plus 1/3 more, accomodations paid for, school fees paid for completely (its free at home for public schools so ??), transportation provided (and not a rat box!), ask for (but not a deal breaker) a moving allowance to either buy housing supplies here or bring over your things (dont bring your stuff until a few months you have been here to suss out if you can stand being here a few years), and medical covered. There are no 'taxes' here but keep in mind that things cost alot more here. To go out, costs more. To take your family to activities, costs more.

Many people come here for many different reasons. Some people will tell you its about a new experience, diversity, and blah blah blah blah. I wont beat a dead horse but lack of human rights is appalling here, animal cruelty makes me cringe, lack of mutual religious tolerance is a hidden one but its very much there, and the list goes on and on and on. I have only kind of gathered from british people, that they do not find this place as frustrating because many of the systems that are in place (roads come to mind) are based off the british system so they are used to alot of things that frustrate the heck out of many of 'us'. Left turns come to mind of a shared issue with every american I have talked to but british people not finding it odd or annoying. They built the roads on their system  Lack of what is american is a bit frustrating. They will then go into culture and sharing blah blah blah but the reality is they have mini uk places to go to all over dubai so they are not far from comforts of home. 

Come for what you want, but have had a few americans leave now that have come over in the six months I have been that didnt fullfill the one year contract period as just couldnt stomach the place. Money makes it a little easier to just say *uck it and tredge thru as a means to an end.


----------

